# Dropping nitrAtes



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

The nitrates in my tank are actually dropping. The highest they ever made it are 10 ppm and changed the water for the first time last Friday. Since then the nitrates have dropped back to 0 with 0 ppm on ammonia and nitrites as well.

Could it be my 3 plants (2 swords and 1 wisteria) are sucking all the nitrates out of the tank now? Although the wisteria is growing at a wild pace.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, that would be those plants. Go plants! Wisteria (and anything fast growing) will tend to burn up as much nitrate as they can while they grow.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah plants will do that and as Chris said Go plants!!!!!


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

All in a gravel substrate...
Take that beaslbob! Just kidding of course.

Well my water has become milky looking in the meantime... possibly a bacteria bloom from the plants switching from using ammonia to nitrates?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

most likely it is a bacteria bloom, it should clear up in a day or 2.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

aQualung said:


> All in a gravel substrate...
> Take that beaslbob! Just kidding of course.
> 
> Well my water has become milky looking in the meantime... possibly a bacteria bloom from the plants switching from using ammonia to nitrates?


LOL.

actually I had lotsa tanks with just gravel. And they fine with the exception of neon tetras. KH and GH rose over time. 

Peat moss allowed KH and gh to remain constant and neone to thrive.

Kill the lights and stop adding food and see if the tank clears up in a couple of days.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone have any idea why the last 2 days when I first wake up the bloom looks thicker (can barely see the back of the tank) but after I hooked up the CO2 and the lights were on for a while the tank looked clearer last night?

Likely a coincidence but wondering if anyone noticed that trend?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sounds like the reverse of what I have experienced.

But then I do not use co2.

could be the cloudiness is actually cyano which blooms with low nitrates.

perhaps the tank is more balance out now with the co2 and the plants are thriving.

just my .02


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Sounds like the reverse of what I have experienced.
> 
> But then I do not use co2.
> 
> ...


You must be broke by now with all the .02 you give away every day.

Anyways that could make sense as well. I'll have to keep an eye on it. I keep unhooking the CO2 at night just because I'm scared of the pH dropping too low. By the AM if I keep it hooked up it's around 6.0.

If low nitrates are the case would it be more wise to add some amano shrimp sooner rather than later to get them eating some of the algae and producing more nitrates?

I would like to add at least a few at some point.

Like I said though I'm still going to ride it out through the weekend at least and we'll see how the tank looks by then.

I'd like to replace my swords with barclaya longifolia eventually as well.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like someone dumped a gallon of garelick farms milk in there today!

Couple of questions:
I would turn the lights off but my filter barely aerates the water (not much bubbles) and I rely on the plants to make the O2 for my tank. Would turning the lights off for a couple days be any cause for concern regarding oxygen level in the water? I am afraid the plants won't produce enough with low light.

Would it be wise to buy an air stone or bubble diffuser of some sort and use that for the time being?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

aQualung said:


> Looks like someone dumped a gallon of garelick farms milk in there today!
> 
> Couple of questions:
> I would turn the lights off but my filter barely aerates the water (not much bubbles) and I rely on the plants to make the O2 for my tank. Would turning the lights off for a couple days be any cause for concern regarding oxygen level in the water? I am afraid the plants won't produce enough with low light.
> ...


You can add an air stone if you want. My uncirculated unfiltered tank always had a high (8.2+) pH indicating the plants were removing the co2. Circulation may actually increase the co2.

If one of my tank clouded up after the initial clearing, I always kill the lights, the tank clears, and no fish die. I also stop adding food as well. then I resume with less light and feeding and the tank remains clear.


just my experience.

and .02


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> You can add an air stone if you want. My uncirculated unfiltered tank always had a high (8.2+) pH indicating the plants were removing the co2. Circulation may actually increase the co2.
> 
> If one of my tank clouded up after the initial clearing, I always kill the lights, the tank clears, and no fish die. I also stop adding food as well. then I resume with less light and feeding and the tank remains clear.
> 
> ...


OK I just need to keep the lights killed then and I won't add any food until the water is crystal clear.

thanks!

Patience is tough!


----------

